# Praising The TC Helicon Harmony Singer



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

So with 4 pc gigs seemingly getting harder to come by, and paying less, dealing with band members schedules, I thought about maybe trying to slim things down a bit. As an experiment. The 4pc is still carrying on.

On boxing day I bought a new Fishman Loudbox Mini amp for $400. Tom Lee Music. Seemed like a pretty good deal for a new one, to me. I have a nice Simon & Patrick acoustic with built in pre-amp, tuner, EQ, etc. Then I started shopping around for a vocal harmonizer. I settled on the smaller, simpler TC Helicon Harmony Signer pedal. The guitar plugs into it, and my mic. Guitar goes through into channel 1 of the Fishman. Mic goes into channel 2 of Fishman with it's own separate EQ and Reverb controls. I set it up at home to figure out and practice.

I am impressed. The Harmonizer is excellent. It tracks very well. I can control harmony volumes just by pulling away a bit from the mic. Closer to the mic and harmonies are full on. Back away and they fade off. It makes me sound like way better singer than I actually am. I am having a blast. Just me, my acoustic, the Fishman and the Harmony Singer. I can hear myself so much better than I have in years playing in my 4 pc. The Fishman amp sounds incredible too. I could see myself working up a set list and maybe selling myself to some small coffee shops or restaurants, or something. I am quite impressed and recommend this product if you are into a solo gig.

T.C. Electronic - Harmony Singer - Vocal Harmony, Tone and Reverb Pedal

Fishman - LBX 500 - Loudbox Mini

Here's my guitar. Killer deal. How can they sell these for $649 brand new at L&M? Crazy low price for a made in Canada guitar, no?

Godin Guitars - Natural Elements Folk/Electric Guitar - Amber Trail


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I have the VoiceLive III, with harmonizer, guitar processor and looper. Very versatile and can be adjusted to be quite subtle. The onboard tuner is a plus.

I was disappointed in the lack of microphone preamp, because I was hoping to run it straight into a power amp, eliminating a mixer.

Compared to my snobby boutique gear this thing seems like junk, but in fact it is a real swiss army knife. Perfect for a guy like me who doesn't really care for effects and looping anyway, might just might need it sometimes.

And its a money maker for sure.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I really like their products. Presently I have the Voice Live GTX. I would like to have the Voice Live 3 Extreme although it would be over the top for me.


----------



## WhiteFalcon (Jun 9, 2015)

Sounds like a great rig! I have the Loudbox mini too, and it's fun to try the solo acoustic stuff. I've always wondered how the harmonizers sound. 

Nice thing about the Loudbox is it has a balanced line out too, for a larger venue, you can use it as a monitor. I also have a Norman 6 string acoustic which sounds OK, but my Taylor 12 string sounds amazing through the Loudbox mini.


----------

